# 8-Month Oberhasli Wether for Sale in Idaho



## saph (Dec 19, 2009)

Just thought I would post this Craigslist ad in case anyone is interested. Looks like a great goat! I hope he finds a good home...

_Handsome and healthy Oberhasli wether.He is 8 months old with horns.Was training to be a pack goat.He follows great,ties well for long periods of time.Loads and rides in truck fine.This breed is very mellow and quiet.Both his parents are from Northern Idaho,father was big.This guy is great and will make a perfect pack goat or just a friend on the farm.Thanks for looking.
Location: mccall, Idaho
_
http://boise.craigslist.org/grd/4212893068.html


----------



## Electra552 (Aug 23, 2013)

He is a nice looking goat))


----------



## Deschutes Dawn (Sep 24, 2013)

Wow, Saph! Nice post. Wish I lived closer, I'd snap him up!


----------



## TOU (Aug 18, 2013)

I think he would fit Charlie's herd.


----------

